# Converting Bolts to Studs?



## BillWanger (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi folks

I plan on getting new aftermarket wheels (BBS Wheels 5x112) that need ball seat wheel bolts for proper fastening. Instead of buying a new set of wheel bolts, I am considering just get a conical seat stud conversion kit and a set of conical seat lug nuts so that I can put my stock wheels back on in the winter.

Also I know that studs will make it easier to put wheels back. Moreover if you need to add spacers for whatever reason it's going to be easier by adjusting the thread turns, no need of another set of longer bolts.

Funny is I watched an studs conversion example of this Mini Cooper S(Studs Conversion Kit for Mini), those Titanium studs look really nice. 








Money is never a problem, as long as it is high quality and exactly fit my car.


----------

